# Congo hair vs. ep fibers



## Cwilson27 (Mar 6, 2017)

Is there a large difference between the ep fiber and Congo hair that creates such a price difference?


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

I started out using EP Fibers, but switched to Congo and haven't gone back. There may be some differences that I haven't noticed, but not enough to justify the extra cost.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Where can you purchase the congo ?


----------



## Flyman28 (Nov 19, 2015)

Fly Tyers Dungeon

http://www.flytyersdungeon.com/Materials/synthetichair.htm


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Cwilson27 said:


> Is there a large difference between the ep fiber and Congo hair that creates such a price difference?


No


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

I've been using wig hair from beauty supply stores for incredible savings. May not have all the colors but good stuff. Kankelon in one of the materials.
Just bumped my earlier post on this stuff to the top.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

bananabob said:


> I've been using wig hair from beauty supply stores for incredible savings. May not have all the colors but good stuff. Kankelon in one of the materials.
> Just bumped my earlier post on this stuff to the top.


----------



## TheUglyFly (Mar 8, 2017)

I asked for a Gift Box from Fly Tyers Dungeon for Christmas a couple years back. I ended up with 4 of them. I have enough Congo Hair and Dubbing to last four life times now. It is comparable to EP Fiber and the cost difference makes up for any subtle difference there may be for the common colors.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

How much ep are you guys using that it's becoming a cost issue? I use a little here and there for bodies or bait fish heads, but use a lot more Marabou schlappen and fox hair. I have a fair amount of ep, but it's going to last me a long time.


----------



## Roger Douglas (Nov 11, 2015)

I placed an order on a Thursday or Friday and it was in my mailbox on Tuesday. I got 7 bags of congo hair, 3 packs of eyes, and a bag of fish joints for $20 including shipping. The hair looks good and cannot wait to use it.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

You can also use the original- Neer-Hair. I still buy it because EP doesn't offer a color that I use a lot. The material is raw fibers that are used to make polypropylene macrame cord. This cord comes on spools in numerous colors and can be cut to the desired length and combed out for the fibers.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

If you spin up your own dubbing brushes with your EP or any of that style fibre, it will go WAY further. Most of the EP style tying instructions/videos are very inefficient. Helps to sell fibre though...

The other benefit of this approach is it is also WAY quicker than the traditional approach. Tie the tail in (spare) but to to appropriate length to allow shaping, long dubbing loop positioned at the front end of tail, add wax, fibers cut long enough to do the job, distribute evenly along dub loop, spin, spin some more, thorougly comb out your brush, palmer fwd to just shy of the eye, tie in, shape, add eyes, color the back/top (because you can only use one color with this approach, only drawback), you're done.


----------

